# Jerboa Taming..



## MrT (Aug 16, 2008)

Hello everyone..
finally got my greater jerboa.. named Justin !
He is a little frightened as to be expected! - he is approx. 1 yr old..
can anyone give some Jerb hints and tips?
and also how would I tame him down? by handling? or letting out? or justleaving him be in viv until gain his trust? I'm not sure.. but would like to hear from others for advice.

thanks


----------



## sugarbunny891 (Feb 10, 2009)

What is a jerboa...........hang on googling now............

:gasp: thats the oddest animal I think ive ever seen!

Is it a mouse? A rabbit? a mini kagaroo?? Who Knows!!! Lol


----------



## MrT (Aug 16, 2008)

bump:notworthy:


----------



## sophs87 (Jan 25, 2009)

*How well do they interact with people? *
How well they interact with humans will depend largely on whether or not they were captive bred or wild caught. While some wild G jerboas will eventually settle down around humans, others will likely be extremely shy even to be viewed. Captive bred jerboas can get very tame when handled as kits, to the piont where they will allow themselves to be handled and petted and even crawl up onto your lap or shoulders. 


hope this helps it was from this link 
Greater Jerboa

good luck and they are odd but v.cute :flrt:


----------



## Matt Lusty (Aug 20, 2008)

I have found taming down Greater Jerboas relatively easy. Even WC ones are amenable to gentle cupping. 

If WC they will tend to be a lot more nervous and flighty, but if you work with them for a couple of weeks, they tend to accept you. CB are obviously the better choice though.

I've never found trying to hand feed them any good for taming as they usually don't want to come near you even when offered a tasty treat, instead they opt for investigating your fingers/hands on their own terms. Once they are happy you are not a threat they wil then come out and see you more often


----------



## reptileLover18 (Oct 5, 2008)

i love these animals!! :flrt:
how much did u pay for yours?


----------



## linz2882 (Jan 19, 2009)

Mine have never been over keen on being handled. They have a huge viv and I only really handle them when I clean them out. I agree with the food thing,mine are much more likely to come and see me out of curiosity than for food. Have you thought about getting him a friend? The Greaters do like to be in pairs.


----------

